# Finally got my DCN... O.O



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

As stated, I finally got my Double Critter Nation cage... and ohhhh myyy gawwshhhhh.​I know, everyone tells you online "Yea, you're gonna have A LOT of space to fill.", but you REALLY don't understand until the freakin' thing is right in front of you. Unfortunately, it came so fast in the mail, I only have three hammocks ready.. So ratties have to stay in the old cage until their mom gets paid!​Overall, I am so pleased with this purchase. Everything came in good shape when shipped, and it is everything I expected it to be, and a bit more. I really needed to get the crew(3boys, 1 girl) out of the little cramped Rat Manor. Can't wait to show you guys the cage when It's finally decorated! Here's a size comparison of their old cage(Petco Rat Cage) and the new. LOL it's like 4 times bigger. -.-




​


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

IKR isn't it huge?!?! Looking at the box it does NOT seem that big but it is MASSIVE!!! I only have a single unit and it's a monster in my room!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Does it have a wire shelving or a plastic cover?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I got one about a month ago. I looked at the dimensions and it was bigger then my old cage (a prevue small critter cage) but until I put it together I hadn't realized how huge it was. My 4 rats love all the extra space. They are so much more active now that they have extra space. I LOVE it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

The shelves are plastic. They have a wire type-support underneath to attach to the cage but it's very strange looking and can't be used as a shelf, it's not a flat surface. The ramps are wire, but they come with a fleece covering to put them in.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

lol The cat seems to be enjoying it!!

I bought a DFN on CL and was astonished at how big it was!!

It took up the entire back of my mini van and I laughed the entire way home (90 minutes) about how shocked my husband would be when he saw it!!


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

YEEES! Isn't it weird. I also looked at the dimensions, multiple times, before buying it. But I'm still staring at it like WOW.​..I do turn into an excited teenage girl when it comes to these things..​


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

& yes, as all cats think, I was putting it together juuuust for him.  ..I just let him have his moment.​


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Awesome!! I went from a rat manor to DCN too, and you're going to be sooo relieved at cage cleaning time. It's so nice to just reach your whole arm (or upper body even) in there and take anything out without taking the whole cage apart. Woo!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I was looking at he picture like "where's the old....holy does!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I am honestly loving the photobombing cat! Haha. That just really shows you just how big it is. Almost makes me decide against a Rat Manor ugh.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW! Looks awesome. Definitely getting one once I move into a roomier place.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, the Rat Manor was a great starter home for me! I didn't have much money for a cage, and thought I was getting two boys. It's worked great for me!​...But once you decide to upgrade..  There's no turning back.​


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay, congrats! I also got a DCN recently and although it was a pain to put together, it's so worth it! Daily spot cleaning and bigger weekly cleanings are a breeze. I only have two boys right now and I can't wait to get more babies so it doesn't look so massive and empty.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

This thread excites me! I'm |this| close to finally biting the bullet and ordering a single CN for my 3 boys (with the intention to ask for the addon for my birthday/Christmas). I've even been in contact with someone about making custom made tray liners for me. So I absolutely love reading about how much people enjoy their cages  The idea of being able to spot clean as regularly as I want to and with ease, AND not having to take the whole cage apart to do a proper clean makes me tragically excited 

Also, the cat in that picture just does it for me


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg the cat, totally something mine would do!

Im showing my girlfriend this pic... she thinks the Rat Manor is big! Wait til i get my hands on a DCN... c:<


----------



## Marcos (Aug 22, 2013)

I really wanted one DCN, but here in Brazil there is nothing even close to this size. The cages available that can better adapt to the rats are the one for rabbits.

I am seriously considering doing a project and build my own "Critter Nation". Just need to learn how to weld ;D

Especially because if I wanted to import a DCN for my country, rates and taxes, the final cost would be approximately $ 600, or more!


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I got mine off Ferret.com for $200. It's on there right now for $170! The single is $114.75.​I'm not sure how long the sale is going to last, but you most likely will never regret this purchase.. IT. IS. LEGIT.​


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

SO, I finally moved the crew into their DCN today.. But I only got the top half decorated -.- I'm seriously thinking of investing in a good sewing machine, hand sewing is taking hours and days and leaves me exhausted. Moving on, a picture of their new 'crib' ​​The bottom is carpeted and has a litterbox.. that's all. I still left it open for them though.​


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I noticed that the shipping weight is well over 100lbs. 

Did a freight company deliver it?


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes! FedEx delivered mine.​


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Shipping was so atrocious. I am a relatively small girl at 5"1 and 104lbs (runs in family plus a few health problems unfortunately) and could not move it for my life. FedEx carried it in for me and then I had to open it downstairs and carry the individual pieces upstairs. I'm not really too weak either as I've been playing sports for quite a while but that thing was heavy like no other. It really is a giant cage.


----------

